# Will Freezing Temperatures Effect Titebone And Other Materials??



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter is coming, even down here Texas we will most likely get a few days of freezing weather. I have to wonder what damage the cold weather will do to such things as my Titebond glue, both II and III. Also, what about finishs such as Tung Oil? 

When I talk about cold weather in my area I'm talking about temperatures at the lowest of 15 degrees which is not cold at all, but I'm still wondering about it. Probably the information is on the label but I prefer to ask member of the forum because their experience is, in my opinion, a better source.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For exterior use, the Construction Adhesives are amazing. You can glue wet wood, pressure treated, frozen wood, etc.
What it _isn't_ is pretty...or precise. !/8" gap? No problem!

LIQUID NAILS Adhesive | Subfloor & Deck Construction Adhesive
LePage / LePage® Construction Adhesives / PL® 400 Subfloor & Deck Adhesive
Titebond - Product
SmartBond Subfloor Construction Adhesive - DAP

Sorry, I know that wasn't exactly what you were asking, Jerry, but it's the route I'd go for anything exposed to weather and cold.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh! And some of the Epoxy glues.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

When it gets cold enough to freeze I keep my glues,stains and stuff like that in the house.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Winter is coming, even down here Texas we will most likely get a few days of freezing weather. I have to wonder what damage the cold weather will do to such things as my Titebond glue, both II and III. Also, what about finishs such as Tung Oil?
> 
> When I talk about cold weather in my area I'm talking about temperatures at the lowest of 15 degrees which is not cold at all, but I'm still wondering about it. Probably the information is on the label but I prefer to ask member of the forum because their experience is, in my opinion, a better source.
> 
> Jerry


they don't do cold well at all...
make a carry tray and take them inside or build ya warming box from a cooler and a heating pad inside of it set to low...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Reckon it will freeze in an unheated, uninsulated shop like Rick's? Sorry, Rick, the devil made me do it.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you have a thermometer in your shop? My "shop" is my attached 2 car garage and I live a ways north of you in Oklahoma. I have a metal insulated door that faces south and it rarely gets below 32. The sun heats that metal door and radiates enough heat in the day to keep it up above freezing for the most part. I do have a propane radiant heater to keep it there during the really cold snaps and when I'm actually working out there.

But I keep my finishes and glues indoors because in the summer I have the opposite problem, it'll hit 100 in there every day. So I just keep them in the utility room cabinet inside.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I use TBIII to glue cork rings for custom fishing rods. Been building for 8 years and haven't had any problems. However, I wouldn't expose the glue or any other liquid or semi-liquid to freezing temperatures. 
Note: I just went into my shop and looked at the bottle. It says, in bold letters, "Keep From Freezing."


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I buy my Titebond III from the local Ace hardware but they don't stock III so it has to be special ordered. The Ace truck is loaded the night before deliver and Ace makes no provisions to keep all the glues from freezing. I stock up in the fall so I don't have to buy glue in the winter. I have four gallons on hand now and that will make it thru the winter. I know this didn't answer your question Jerry but it is something to plan for ahead of time.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Keep your glues and finishes inside. 

Also see this:

Making A Heated Cabinet, Page 1


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I leave Tite Bond in the shop. It gets pretty cold on some nights (-12 last winter). I've not had any problems.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Anything that uses water for cleanup should be kept from freezing. There may be others too but that is the most basic rule.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Titebond will take about 5 freeze/thaw cycles. If it still pours OK, it's still good. 

Titebond - News Article > How to Store Your Wood Glue for Longer Life


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I lost 3 bottles of Tite Bond last winter because it was left in my garage. Last winter it got down to -24F it gets down to just above 0F in the garage. I move all paint , finishes, glue (I forgot the glue last year), and cleaners, lubercants and other such liquids indoors during the winter. I also heat up the garage with a potable propane heater for a couple of hours before I power up any tools. A lot of power tools are rated at 0C or 32F for use. I contacted a couple of manufacturers of my power tools and the recommended above freezing temps before use.

CAD-Man


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

That's the answer, everything is coming indoors before it gets cold this year. 

It's that time of year when the snakes are moving looking for warm places to warm themselves up. They will be going into hibernation in a few weeks but right now they are on the move. I killed a large rattler that was sleeping on the apron in front of the shop a couple of days ago. My dog warned me of the danger before I got to the shop.

Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry I used to use weld bond glue and every spring it was ruined . I now have tight bond because I can't find weld bond anymore, so just in case I put it in the house already . Garage won't be insulated till next year I suspect, unless John gets bored and comes help


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Jerry I used to use weld bond glue and every spring it was ruined . I now have tight bond because I can't find weld bond anymore, so just in case I put it in the house already . Garage won't be insulated till next year I suspect, unless John gets bored and comes help


I wouldn't be surprised if he just did that, but he better hurry, the clock is running.

Jerry


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I would think an occasional overnight drop to 15 degrees would not freeze it, unless you store it in the yard. I'm more inclined to think that it would take a hard freeze over several days to actually freeze the glue. I usually put small bottles in a picnic cooler (TN winter) and it hasn't frozen yet.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> make a carry tray and take them inside or build ya warming box from a cooler and a heating pad inside of it set to low...


What a simple solution! I'd like to store my power tools on the porch for a little more elbow room in the "shop" (one side of the 'dining room' in my open plan living area), but I don't want to wait for them to thaw out before using them in the winter. It'd be nice to put paints and poly out there too (in winter, not summer, when it's hot enough out there to worry about cans popping open). All the local stores around here stock heating pads that shut off after a certain amount of time (as I found out when looking for one to leave on the sofa for my extremely geriatric cat), so I guess I'll have to hunt around on Amazon.

This is a little OT, but does anyone have ideas for a small (and I mean _small_) paint booth that could be set up and knocked down pretty easily (to avoid bad weather)? I want to use oil-based poly on a few pieces but daytime highs are around 40-45 from now until around April, so right now all I can do is hope for a few days with temps above 60F for at least several hours during the day to let the fumes dissipate enough enough to bring them inside to finish drying.

*Edit*: Here's an idea: light weight, cheap, folds flat for easy storage on the porch, and the insulated panels would allow a small forced-air space heater to keep things warm enough for finishes to dry. At 5'3" I'd be fine with maybe 2/3 the height, making it even easier to handle. All I'd need to do is lay a piece of visquine down to keep paint off the porch floor.





[/URL]

Thanks, Google!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so insulat a metal locker and put a light bulb in it for heat...


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not quite _that_ short! With respect, painting in 20 degree weather while standing in front of an open locker would let the brush and wood surface cool to ambient temperature and make it hard if not impossible to spread finishes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no... no...
paint storage locker...

heated paint booth to do the nasties...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

In the spirit of full disclosure, Stick lives 10, 000' up a mountain, in a state of almost permanent Winter...and he hates finishing! LOL


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Knot working, do you have a Lowe's store close? Or you can mail order from Woodcraft if needed. Plus......you can order all kinds of goodies with the TBIII!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey John (Knothead47) no Lowe's store close. Woodcraft I do mail order from. Ace hardware 1/4 mile from house.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the Ace hardware man.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Whoa?!*



Herb Stoops said:


> I like the Ace hardware man.
> Herb


*Shock!*...:surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> *Shock!*...:surprise:


Not that way Dan, :no:, He was John Madden at one time.

Herb


----------

